# Sorry another question...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does the shape of a puppy's face change within 3 or 4 months?
Do these two photos look like the same puppy? What happened to all that fluffiness?!

I am beginning to wonder if he was swapped somewhere along the line?!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes they do. More noticeable on breeds with longer heads like sight hounds, rough collies, shepherds and the lovely Barney who shows more spaniel than poodle.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Lindor. Actually I think the recent picture of Barney makes his snout appear longer than it actually is. But where has his fluffiness gone?!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you take that first picture?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lou I've looked back at barneys earlier picture of course he's not been swapped! They all change so much. Molly looked just like a spaniel pup at 6 weeks I really never thought she was going to ever be like she is now. Give him another 6 months and he could change so much.
He super handsome just as he is so stop worrying.  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think they do look pretty different - but as Lindor says pups do change shapes - they all look pretty similar when they are born size and colour may vary but otherwise all blunt nosed fat little slugs with tails and paddling legs.
Puppies change amazingly quickly. I think it is unlikely that Barney was swapped


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Lou give him time, he's only 4 months old. I use to have shelties and at 4 months they had pretty smooth, short coats. It took them a while to get the big fluffy coat. Don't be discouraged, I'm sure he'll get some longer hair on his ears and some leg and tail feathers. Just be glad you don't have to brush every day to get tangles out like I do with Maggie.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

dmgalley said:


> Did you take that first picture?


No! 

There have been a few strange conversations going on between the (lovely ) breeder and the CCGB and I that don't quite ring true for me and my friend who has barney's brother. (I can't remember her name on here!) It's made us question things, and possibly the breeder simply is unaware of some factors such as F1 & F2 and the grandad effect, amongst other anomalies... Alternatively there's something strange going on 

Thanks Nicki for checking out the pictures. I've had to look at ones I've taken to be sure I actually took them! X


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Marzi he certainly was a flat nosed little slug at first! 

And thank you Lindor too. 
He is a very pretty /handsome boy, just not what I expected. And for the breeder to see a photo of him and be somewhat alarmed, was a little strange to say the least. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

If you LOVE him and he is healthy and happy, that's all that matters at this point. 
I can understand the the disappointment when a dog does not look the way we thought. When I got Jake I knew nothing. I thought I was getting a black and white dog. Now I know what a sable is!!! But I would never change him back for the world.
Trust me, you will get number two. It's the best thing I ever did. Then you'll have a fluffy and a smoothie. 
I put pictures of Jake to show you.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Donna - and your two are quite adorable! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay smoothies!! lol. 
Here is a picture of Cricket as a baby...and Cricket now...just to show how much they can change.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Amanda, that's great to see the change and Cricket is so sweet!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love Barney, I think he has rather elegant looks, love his picture sat on the stool after his bath on his FB page.
I (personally) agree with you and think they look different, the pup looks a lot lighter, Barney looks more red ( my favourite!) but I also agree with others and they do change so much, Ralph was also very much like a spaniel as a puppy, does Barney shed hair? 
I have met other smoothie poos when out and about, they are all just as gorgeous & friendly  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He does look very elegant! Not sure which photo shows him on a stool after a bath though?! 
He is quite a bit darker now, not really red, more a golden colour. I don't know if the sun has darkened the top of his back as he's lighter down each side and not shedding! 
Thank you ☺ x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going with the swapped at birth or beyond theory. I think it adds a tone of melodrama to the board that it needs. So, now that we know a crime has been commited, restitution must be made. I vote you send the imposter Barney to me, I have no hang ups about coat type, colour, snout length, Fabc's123's and such. Lou gets a shaggy replacement Barney and gets the pleasure of living through the snapping, snarling, ankle biting stage again. It is a win win situation!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's perfect Fairlie! And hysterical too, thank you!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wrong thread!


----------

